# !!!!!Rear Brake Issues, Caliper won't Turn or Compress!!!!



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

So I have taken apart my rear brakes and I am at the stage where I need to re compress the Caliper, I have the master cylinder open and the bleed valve open. The bleed valve is leaking brake fluid but the caliper will not turn at all. I am using the caliper tool and am twisting it clockwise. Any other possible solutions? Otherwise it looks like i have to replace the caliper.

If that is the case then how do I replace it? do i need to bleed the lines or what?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I just replaced my brake rotors and pads last saturday. it's really hard to turn so you might need to turn it harder. you need a tool for it that pushes it while you're turning it. the first time i replaced it, i didn't have the tool so i ended up replacing my caliper. now i have a spare caliper on hand. anyone interested to buy it?



CUAudi24 said:


> So I have taken apart my rear brakes and I am at the stage where I need to re compress the Caliper, I have the master cylinder open and the bleed valve open. The bleed valve is leaking brake fluid but the caliper will not turn at all. I am using the caliper tool and am twisting it clockwise. Any other possible solutions? Otherwise it looks like i have to replace the caliper.
> 
> If that is the case then how do I replace it? do i need to bleed the lines or what?


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

radlynx said:


> I just replaced my brake rotors and pads last saturday. it's really hard to turn so you might need to turn it harder. you need a tool for it that pushes it while you're turning it. the first time i replaced it, i didn't have the tool so i ended up replacing my caliper. now i have a spare caliper on hand. anyone interested to buy it?


yeah I had the tool but the caliper had just seized up so I ended up getting new rear calipers anyway


----------

